# brood photos



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

My mom took these on her way to work in Mott this week. looks like some of them survived all the rain.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

When was the last time you saw the SW that GREEN! It's going to be hammer time out their again.


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Yep, the SW part of the state is the place to go! :beer:


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

They are counting record numbers of birds out there, better than what they saw 5-7 years ago. Better call and get the hotel reservations now, the last two I just called are booked solid form opener to the end of the year.


----------



## nate_dogg (May 16, 2007)

Don't need a hotel when you have parents and grandparents who live by Regent and Mott.

Just had to rub it in a little. :beer:


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Thought you might take the bait Jiffy...Giggle Giggle! :beer:


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

Myself, I have reservations in Pembina. 8)


----------

